# Red Bellies Or Pacu



## ozi (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello.
Please, help me to check the spices. I bought my first young piranha. Salesman told me that are the red-bellied. Is he right?
It's very difficult to make good photos. Those are from Nokia E52 but I hope you help me. PS. Sorry for my not good language.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Those are P. nattereri


----------



## ozi (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for very fas reply.

It's very good information for me. So I'm starting to prepare a brand new "opti-white 200*50*50 - 500l house". Now it's 200l and two filters one: inside mechanical 1000l/h and outside jbl e900. 
In new house will be jbl e900 and second eheim 2260.

Best regards for all piranha maniacs.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

100% rbp's.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

yeap RBP. The way to tell the difference between RBP and a pacu is the RBP has a under bite and the Pacu has a over bite. Thats just one way of telling.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They look really nice I like the 2nd one.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

def red belly piranha. pacus dont have a large bottom jaw like piranhas do


----------



## ozi (Dec 3, 2010)

> They look really nice I like the 2nd one.


I have got 7 pcs. All looks great, yesterday I made fast photo from phone becouse I was scared that was a PACU, but on sunday I put in better pictures from my camera.

Once again thank you very much for your help


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

to P-FURY good lookin natt's


----------

